# Weihnachts motive



## Gpac (12. Dezember 2003)

Hi ,
hab ma ne frage . Wo finde ich tuts in den gezeigt wird wie man weihnachts motive (bsp: Zuckerstange , Weihnachtsstern , Weihnachtsmütze ..´) macht ?. 
Wo gibt esweihnachts brushs ?
Isch hab bei google und hier nichts in der art gefunden.


Danke im voraus
-Gpac-


----------



## blubber (12. Dezember 2003)

Hi,

hmm, komisch, ich find nämlich jede Menge bei google 
Hier ein Beispiel für deine Zuckerstange:
http://www.ideenreich.com/photoshop/weihnachten_4.shtml

Einfach als Suchbegriff  "Photoshop Zuckerstange" oder "Photoshop Weihnachten" etc eingeben.

bye


----------



## Das-Em (12. Dezember 2003)

schau mal bei http://www.good-tutorials.com vorbei, die ham da ne riesensammlung mit suche etc. vielleicht hilft es ja


----------



## Gpac (12. Dezember 2003)

Jo, danke für die Links


Grüße 
Gpac


----------



## Leola13 (12. Dezember 2003)

Hai,

.... leise rieselt der Schnee

Schneekugel 


Ciao  Stefan


----------



## KEK16 (13. Dezember 2003)

Vielleicht hilft das weiter.



Santa Brushes


----------



## Gpac (17. Dezember 2003)

Wow,  for da links 

Greetz
Cold - the cold killer


----------

